# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Mother H1, Son H17?

## ksregan

Analysis by 23andme identified my maternal haplogroup as H1 and my son's as H17. Their explanation is that his analysis is more detailed than mine, not inconsistent. Looking at phylotree, that doesn't make sense to me. H17 is a completely different subclade, not a "child" of H1. If it's that easy to mutate from one subclade to another in a generation, maternal haplogroup would be meaningless for tracing ancestry. Or am I totally missing something? Input appreciated!

----------


## Yaan

Hi and welcome :) It should be a mistake ,while because of NPE( Non Parental Event) a son and a dad could be from different groups for obvious reasons, it is not possible for mom and son, please do not be worried and upset and you could just take a test in another company, also what kind of relationship do they give you between you and your Son at 23andme? :) Genetics is just science and it is not perfect, no room for worries :)

----------


## Mich Glitch

Just recheck with FTDNA. That's all.

----------


## ksregan

Hi Yaan, Thank you for your reply. The only thing 23andme says is that we "share DNA", the relationship field is blank. As would be expected, we share 50% of our DNA - so I know he wasn't switched at the hospital  :Smiling: . My concern isn't that he's not really my son, it's that if they got the maternal haplogroup wrong, what else in their analysis may be wrong? Makes all their data analysis suspect. At this point, I sure wouldn't want my son's father to sign-up with 23andme and be told he and my son were different Y haplogroups - that just might ruin his day!  :Smiling:

----------


## ksregan

Hi Mich. Thank you for your reply. What is FTDNA and how do I recheck with it? Given what I have paid 23andme, I don't really want to pay again for the same analysis. Thank you!

----------


## Mich Glitch

Family Tree DNA, mtFull Sequence. And yes, you should pay again.

I've tested about 50 persons (National Geographic, FTDNA, 23andMe, DNAtribes) and can say 23andMe is not good.

----------


## hrvclv

Hmmm... As I understand it, there is a misunderstanding somewhere. You inherited your mtDNA (H1) from YOUR mum. Your son inherited his mtDNA from HIS own mother, ie, presumably, your wife. There doesn't need to be any mistake in the analysis to explain that. Your son got his Y-dna from you, but it would be close to a miraculous coincidence if his mtDNA were the same as yours.

----------


## Mich Glitch

> Hmmm... As I understand it, there is a misunderstanding somewhere. You inherited your mtDNA (H1) from YOUR mum. Your son inherited his mtDNA from HIS own mother, ie, presumably, your wife. There doesn't need to be any mistake in the analysis to explain that. Your son got his Y-dna from you, but it would be close to a miraculous coincidence if his mtDNA were the same as yours.


You are wrong. *ksregan* is MOTHER for her son. So we are speaking about the same mitohaplogroup. And about different presicions (23andMe VS FTDNA).

----------


## Mich Glitch

By the way. I have different mito subclades for me, my mother and sister in 23andMe (the same for me and mum, slight different for sister). And I have different subclades in FTDNA too (mum and sister the same; for me plus one mutation).

----------


## hrvclv

If Ksregan is a woman, then you have a point there. It wasn't self-evident from what I read down the thread. Apologies !

----------


## Mich Glitch

> If Ksregan is a woman, then you have a point there. It wasn't self-evident from what I read down the thread. Apologies !


I've just looked her profile. But honestly I thaught she is woman even before that. :)

----------


## ksregan

> By the way. I have different mito subclades for me, my mother and sister in 23andMe (the same for me and mum, slight different for sister). And I have different subclades in FTDNA too (mum and sister the same; for me plus one mutation).


Mich - so it is possible, reasonable, logical for my son to be H17 and me H1? I thought it wasn't because H17 is not a subclade of H1, they are both subclades of H (ie. at the same "level"). If 23andme had said I was H1 and my son was H1abc3, I would be fine with their explanation that his result was more detailed/drilled down than mine. I just can't understand how we can be in different subclades of H at the same "level". If it is reasonable to go from H1 to H17 in a generation (so much for the stability of mtDNA and it's use in tracing maternal ancestry though) then I will just chill and go with it.

----------


## Mich Glitch

In 23andMe they use not all 16,000 something markers. And this is not the same kind of test like mtFull of FTDNA.
Yes, it's possible to have one (or even more) mutation between mother and child. But you should check your results first. If you need 100% clarity.

----------


## I1a3_Young

Some people have two types of mtDNA in their bodies. That is probably what is going on here. A
child gets one of the types. There's a word for having more than one but it escapes me. 

A famous case was a Russian Tsar whose remains confused researches 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------


## BertV

I read about a person with the same error. H1 instead of H17.
(I noticed it because I am H17)


topic called 37852-H1-and-H17a, can't make a link yet.


...but what do we know now? There is so little info available about various MtDNA.

----------

